# Bifold door handle type/placement?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Simple pull handles are usually supplied with door, they work fine. They are mounted on the hinge edge of the outer door. Locks are a waste of time, but simple catch type latches(hook/eye) will slow down kids.


----------



## gotogregg (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Rickishomer,
There are a lot of handle options out there that can be used on a bifold door. A lot of people use large cabinet knobs or pulls on the doors. Pick out the right style and finishes and get some 1 3/4” screws to attach them through the door. 
Another option is to match the handles that are on the rest of the doors that are in the house. For every style door handle carried at a store they usually have a dummy version of it that just screws on. 
In your situation I would put the handles on the middle rail of the two middle doors like the picture i attached.
Hope this helps and good luck! -Gregg


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd consider using a bypass door pull. The kind that you chisel out a little of the door stile and glue and/or screw in. That way it won't hit the other door when open and will be easy to operate when closing


----------



## rickishomer (Jan 27, 2011)

mrgins said:


> I'd consider using a bypass door pull. The kind that you chisel out a little of the door stile and glue and/or screw in. That way it won't hit the other door when open and will be easy to operate when closing


Thank you for understanding the weird way I may have worded it :yes:

I did a google search for "bypass door pull" and this pulled up. It's EXACTLY what we needed. Just didn't know the correct words to search!









Thank you so much for the info!:thumbup:
Thank you gotogregg and Just Bill for your input.


----------

